# Marriott Rewards Points conversion chart?



## abdibile (Jun 20, 2010)

Resale owners seem to be able to trade for Marriott Rewards (hotel) points if they enroll in the new Marriott Points system.

The language when enrolling to the Points system sais:

"An Eligible Member who did not have the ability to trade the use of their Interest in a particular Use Year for Marriott Rewards
points prior to enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program shall receive the amount of Marriott
Rewards points for each traded Interest as specified in the applicable Resort Rules & Regulations for the resort where the
Interest is located."

Do we have a chart hidden somewhere that gives the Marriott Rewards points ability and conversion rates for each resort/season?

Thanks!


----------



## haleakala20 (Jun 20, 2010)

*MVDC-Points to MR-points*

As the new US points-system is very similar in the construction to the Asia-Pacific points-club, I assume, that there should be such a type of conversion.

Till now I did not find it, because the servers are overrun and slow to MVDC.

The history in the AP-Club was, that you could convert from the first day to MR-points.
From the first day you could get in the for each AP-point time 5 MR-points.
This on the basis of 32.700 points per Phuket Beach Club points.
Therefore having now only one 10th of that points as a weekly credit in the US-points-club, the conversion ration should be (if comparable) at about 50.

The good lifetime convertion ratio of 1:5 in the AP-club was only existing for new contracts some month. After about 6 month, it was reduced to times 5 for 20 years and after that to times 3.
Another 6 month later it was reduced totally to times 3 for the conversion-process.

I would not expect, MVDC to introduce in the US such a good deal as in the beginnung of the AP-Club. but the ratio of 1 : 30 should be given to have at least not too many losses. Everything bettern than 30 might be a chance for the owners.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 20, 2010)

I think there will be no straight ratio MVC Points to MR Points, at least not for legacy deeded owners.

The language is clear: Marriott Rewards Points values are "as specified in the applicable Resort Rules & Regulations for the resort where the Interest is located"

But being a resale owner I never had to worry about the MR points value of my week, so have no clue what is in the Rules & Regulations of my home resort Willow Ridge Lodge and currently no idea how to find out besides asking TUGers


----------



## rthib (Jun 20, 2010)

*Enroll to find Value*

If you logon to Vacation Club site and click enroll, it will show you the value (and you do not have to complete enrollment).

Shadow Ridge Platinum 3075
Canyon Villas Platinum 2950


----------



## abdibile (Jun 20, 2010)

rthib said:


> If you logon to Vacation Club site and click enroll, it will show you the value (and you do not have to complete enrollment).
> 
> Shadow Ridge Platinum 3075
> Canyon Villas Platinum 2950



These are the new MVC Points. (My Platinum 2 BR Willow Ridge Lodge gets 1,850)

I am asking about the Marriott Rewards points (hotel points system) a developer week can be converted to?


----------



## rthib (Jun 20, 2010)

110,000 Marriott Points for Both Shadow Ridge and Canyon Villa Platinum.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't think resale owners who join the points program will be able to trade the use of their week for Marriott Rewards points. I think you missed the definition of "Eligible Member": 

*Only (i) certain designated Exchange Members* who acquired their Interest from Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc. (“MORI”), (ii) certain designated Exchange Members who acquired their Interest in a resale transaction brokered by MORI, or a subsidiary or affiliated company of MORI, or a MORI approved broker, (iii) certain designated transferees who acquired their Interest via will or intestate succession from an owner described in (i) or (ii) above, (iv) certain designated present or future children of an owner described in (i), (ii) or (iii) above, or (v) certain designated owners of an Interest in an Affiliate Program *(“Eligible Members”) are eligible to participate in the Program.*



abdibile said:


> Resale owners seem to be able to trade for Marriott Rewards (hotel) points if they enroll in the new Marriott Points system.
> 
> The language when enrolling to the Points system sais:
> 
> ...


----------



## m61376 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave-
What you posted seems pretty clear- but what does this mean then- from their FAQ's:

"I originally purchased my Marriott Vacation Club week(s) as an external sale through the secondary market. Would the benefits of enrolling be different for me?

If your external purchase closed prior to June 20, 2010, it is eligible to be enrolled with the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program. The enrollment fee for one externally purchased week will initially be $1,495, and enrolling multiple externally purchased weeks will initially total $1,995. This offer is expected to be available only through December 31, 2010. Once you enroll your week(s), you will gain the annual option to elect Vacation Club Points, and *you may also add the option of trading your week(s) for Marriott Rewards points if the week(s) you purchased externally are eligible for Marriott Rewards trade*. You also will gain the benefit and convenience of the annual single-use fee (Club Dues)."


This is right from their site (except I of course added the bold lettering).


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2010)

Marilyn -

I'm not positive, but I think that means those resale owners who would be eligible are (from my above post) 





> (ii) certain designated Exchange Members who acquired their Interest in a resale transaction brokered by MORI, or a subsidiary or affiliated company of MORI, or a MORI approved broker,...


If I am correct, that means the typical resale owner who closed through a third party broker or closing company would not be eligible.


----------



## calgal (Jun 21, 2010)

*Cypress Harbour*

Does anyone know how many Marriott Rewards points a Cypress Harbour special season can be exchanged for, and is that every year or every other year? Thanks.


----------



## AceValenta (Jun 21, 2010)

I just got off the phone with MVCI and I had three people tell me that I would be eligible to trade my resorts for MRP if I joined the NEW points program. They even provided me with the points for Royal Palms (90,000) and Harbor Lake (90,000). 

I spoke with three people just to confirm. You may want to call yourself and verify this but that is what I was told. They want this program to work and this is why they are adding this option for resale owners.


----------



## 1965 (Jun 21, 2010)

i am so confused. I was offered 125,000 marriott reward points for
marriott desert springs, much more than rest of you
but was told since I was Marriott Resale purchaser. If I want Marriott reward points. I need to do this by June 22,2010  800 PM


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I might be in error. I don't understand what the restrictive language applies to based on what Owner Services is telling people.


----------



## AceValenta (Jun 21, 2010)

I just found this from: https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/marriott_rewards.pdf



> c. An Eligible Member who did not have the ability to trade the use of their Interest in a particular Use Year for Marriott Rewards
> points prior to enrollment in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program shall receive the amount of Marriott
> Rewards points for each traded Interest as specified in the applicable Resort Rules & Regulations for the resort where the
> Interest is located. If the applicable Resort Rules & Regulations for the resort where the Interest is located does not identify the
> ...


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 21, 2010)

1965 said:


> i am so confused. I was offered 125,000 marriott reward points for
> marriott desert springs, much more than rest of you
> but was told since I was Marriott Resale purchaser. If I want Marriott reward points. I need to do this by June 22,2010  800 PM



.

What's with the fast deadline of tomorrow night?  Doesn't make a lot of sense to me


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, Ace, but see the definition of "Eligible Member" in my first post above. That's where the possible problem is. "Eligible Member" (see the first few words of your quote) generally excludes all resale owners except those who purchased from Marriott or through a Marriott-approved broker.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 21, 2010)

> What's with the deadline of tomorrow night?


 I'm guessing the deadline, if it really is a deadline, relates to the fact that some reps may have been giving false info (telling resale owners that they are eligible for Marriott Rewards points trades) and someone has realized that the language of the restrictions doesn't allow such trades. To avoid problems with those who are signing up, they might be honoring those erroneous statements on a very short-term basis.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 21, 2010)

I think some of the confusion might be because we're mixing up the MRP-related terms and conditions that are applicable to external-resale Weeks members who convert to Points, with the t&c's that will be applicable to the folks who buy into the new Points system as new owners.

It does appear to me that if a resort's docs provide an MRP-exchange option for direct-purchases (which not all do,) then external-resale Weeks which are enrolled in the Points system can be eligible for the exact same stipulated number-of-MRP and annual/bi-annual election terms.  It appears from what some are posting that this can be confirmed with a call to Owner Services or possibly by accessing the info at the "Enroll Now" buttons.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave M said:


> I'm guessing the deadline, if it really is a deadline, relates to the fact that some reps may have been giving false info (telling resale owners that they are eligible for Marriott Rewards points trades) and someone has realized that the language of the restrictions doesn't allow such trades. To avoid problems with those who are signing up, they might be honoring those erroneous statements on a very short-term basis.





Thanks Dave.  Seems like we're walking into a huge "storm cloud" with this new program.


----------



## wsrobinson (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Well, I might be in error. I don't understand what the restrictive language applies to based on what Owner Services is telling people.



Dave,

I was told the same thing.  I was told because Barony (purchased via eBay externally) *offered points with usage* that I would be eligible to receive RP for Barony if I joined the program.  Otherwise, I could not receive RP in the future for the Barony week.


----------



## rfb813 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you go to the enrollment section at the MVCI website and bring up your ownership it will identify internal (Marriott purchase) and external (Resale purchase). Next to the cost for the external is a little question mark which if you click it indicates that for a limited time (?) enrolling your resale purchase you will have the ability to exchange for MR points.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jun 21, 2010)

rfb813 said:


> If you fo to the enrollment section at the MVCI website and bring up your ownership it will identify internal (Marriott purchase) and external (Resale purchase). Next to the cost for the external is a little question mark which if you click it indiates that for a *limitied time* (?) enrolling your resale purchase you will have the ability to exchange for MR points.




My guess is the limited time cutoff is December 31.2010.  Since this is the limited time cutoff for enrolling your resale purchase into the program.  I can't imagine the cutoff for MR being allowed to covert as June 22, 2010.  That is too soon.  If it wasn't for TUG's I would not have known about the changes since I have not received an email from MVCI yet.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave-
I just called to ask several other questions and one of the first thing the rep volunteered is how by joining my resale weeks would now be eligible to exchange in the Marriott Rewards Point program, which they were not able to do previously (and she specifically mentioned the bit about not having been able to do that because they were resale weeks, so it was not a misunderstanding between reward points and timeshare points).

What you posted and what I posted seem to have language at odds with each other.

I'm guessing that as we dissect this mess we will all be bringing up more issues for clarification. 

Thanks- I'm hoping you will give your customary insight (or perhaps you have- I'm only on page 13 of the new long discussion thread).


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 21, 2010)

1965 said:


> i am so confused. I was offered 125,000 marriott reward points for
> marriott desert springs, much more than rest of you
> but was told since I was Marriott Resale purchaser. If I want Marriott reward points. I need to do this by June 22,2010  800 PM



Told by whom?


----------



## AceValenta (Jun 21, 2010)

From The FAQ Page:



> I originally purchased my Marriott Vacation Club week(s) as an external sale through the secondary market. Would the benefits of enrolling be different for me?
> 
> If your external purchase closed prior to June 20, 2010, it is eligible to be enrolled with the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program. The enrollment fee for one externally purchased week will initially be $1,495, and enrolling multiple externally purchased weeks will initially total $1,995. This offer is expected to be available only through* December 31, 2010.* Once you enroll your week(s), you will gain the annual option to elect Vacation Club Points, and you may also add the option of trading your week(s) for Marriott Rewards points if the week(s) you purchased externally are eligible for Marriott Rewards trade. You also will gain the benefit and convenience of the annual single-use fee (Club Dues).


----------



## qlaval (Jun 21, 2010)

rfb813 said:


> If you go to the enrollment section at the MVCI website and bring up your ownership it will identify internal (Marriott purchase) and external (Resale purchase). Next to the cost for the external is a little question mark which if you click it indicates that for a limited time (?) enrolling your resale purchase you will have the ability to exchange for MR points.








All my TS are non Marriott resales.


----------



## capjak (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe the eligible is in relation to a resort that did not allow conversion to marriott reward points.  I believe some early resorts did not allow that option?


----------



## Dean (Jun 21, 2010)

capjak said:


> I believe the eligible is in relation to a resort that did not allow conversion to marriott reward points.  I believe some early resorts did not allow that option?


Only resorts built (or completed) by Marriott are eligible for MR points.  Currently I believe this leaves out part of vail, Harbour Point and possibly those who bought Monarch before Marriott took over sales.  My understanding as well is that you obtain the ability (curse) of access to MR points if you convert resale weeks but only for weeks that would have had points on initial sales.  In the case above it's possible the deadline was a hook for a possible add on sale.


----------

